# The Governator



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

i was wondering what people in California or anywhere else thought of the prospect of having Arnold Schwarzenegger, Gary Coleman, or any of the other people running for governor in Cali. as governor


----------



## Randman (Aug 7, 2003)

Hmmm, I thought this was a sequel to Strongbad's The Burninator.


----------



## Androo (Aug 8, 2003)

I run for governor.... i bring you good things.... AND DEATH!
[gun shots]

This will be very odd.... having a robot man sent back in time to change the future for the state of california.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 8, 2003)

Psh. It's stupid, and it probably won't happen. Us Californians can be pretty stupid, but I think the general voting population isn't THAT stupid.


----------



## Randman (Aug 8, 2003)

Never underestimate the stupidity of people, especially in group situations.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 8, 2003)

if a wrestler can be a gov. then anything is possible


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 8, 2003)

Actors and Politicians have very similar personalities: they like to work with people, they "play" to an audience, and they like fame and power.  I read that in a psychology book recently.  The only problem I have with Hollywood actors getting into politics and government is a lack of fiscal experience and problem solving.  I just hope it doesn't turn into a Jerry Springer politcal circus.  American government and politics has moved away from the academics of the founding fathers of this democratic country and moved toward simple-minded mud-slinging emotionally swaying propaganda and heresay.  Clearly, we need a change.


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 8, 2003)

Your votes.  Give them to me.   Now!


----------



## Perseus (Aug 8, 2003)

Wasn't President Reagan an actor? I guess Arnold has a chance.


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 8, 2003)

Gary Coleman is also supposedly throwing his hat into the ring.  Plus Larry Flynt, Leo Gallagher (melon-smashing standup comic), and Arianna Huffington


----------



## mrfluffy (Aug 8, 2003)

Gary Coleman better win, that'd kick arse


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianleahy _
> *Gary Coleman is also supposedly throwing his hat into the ring.  Plus Larry Flynt, Leo Gallagher (melon-smashing standup comic), and Arianna Huffington *



You're thinking of Ron. Leo's his brother.

EDIT: I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Arden (Aug 8, 2003)

This whole situation is completely stupid.  It was all propagated by Darrel Issa, who I think just wants to kick Davis out so he can swoop in, get himself elected, and "save the day."  The problem is, this recall is coming at the worst possible time, since California is already $38 billion in debt, and the election is going to cost _at least_ $30 million that could be going to better uses.

What was Issa thinking, anyway?  He should be out there educating people on where the problems in California came from, like Governor Wilson, the guy before Davis, who put a number of practices into place that are now coming around to bite us in the ass.  Like Enron and the other energy tyrants, who sucked the money out from under their stockholders' and customers' feet and jumped ship.  Like, yes, even some of Davis' mismanagement.  But he should not be gathering signatures to recall Davis (well, he shouldn't have, anyway).  It's not like he'll be able to solve all of our problems overnight.

This just goes to show how corrupt government is becoming.  The state legislature barely passed a budget, a month after it was due, and instead of addressing many of the issues, they chose to work around the problems.  They're cutting programs left and right, yet this is not going to get us out of debt.

The real trouble with this recall is that it doesn't address the bigger picture.  Do you know how many states are having financial difficulties?  I do: a lot.  I don't see any of _them_ recalling their governors.  Do you know where these troubles _really_ came from?  I do: the White House, with Bush's trickle-down economics and skyrocketing defense budget.  I don't see anyone starting a petition to recall the president; why must we have a special election to recall our governor?

This is going to be one ridiculous election.  I think the choices are "Keep Davis" and "Choose from one of these 300 candidates."  300 candidates!  That's insane!  Who are we to choose?  Are we to choose one of the "brilliant" politicans?  One of the famous actors?  The head of Hustler?  A nobody with big breasts from L.A.?  One of many, many average Joes off the street?  I don't see why so many people are running, most of them will get no votes whatsoever.

I read about a web site that is encouraging *everyone* to run: www.run-for-governor.org.  Basically, the premise is to get tons of names on the ballot in order to show how absurd the whole idea is.  It will cost the state millions of dollars and wreck havoc on the polls, thereby showing people how we will not tolerate any more crap like this.

I sure hope that the people of California vote not to oust Davis.  Then we can say we spent millions of dollars on a recall election for nothing, and show up Issa and anyone else who might imitate him.  This whole thing is just absurd.

::angry::


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 8, 2003)

My friend Jerry told me (and I don't vouch for the accuracy of this, but its an interesting possibility) that the great majority of people who are registering as candidates are going by the wrong set of standards, and so might not really appear on the ballot.

Specifically, it supposedly takes only a couple of thousand bucks, and something like 64 signatures --- to appear on a gubernatorial PRIMARY ballot.

This, however, is not a primary - it's the real deal, and both the fee and number of signatures required are orders of magnitude larger than many people realize.

Anyone else heard this notion?


----------



## habilis (Aug 8, 2003)

Stop hating on the terminator. He sees all. He hears all. He is all knowing. You can not run from him, you can not reason with him, and he absolutely will not stop until you are dead.


----------



## habilis (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh yeah, here's one for the haters in the "New Blue" theme...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2003)

habilis - That graphic was great!


----------



## habilis (Aug 8, 2003)

hehe, thanks Sat. it ain't easy bein' green.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh dear.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Dude, Ah-nold should stick to acting, because I don't want him acting as my governor.  That's not helping anything.

I'd compliment your Photoshop skills if I weren't so adverse to the message.


----------



## habilis (Aug 14, 2003)

Sarah Connor?

Seriously though, I saw a show on Bravo a couple years ago about Arnold and the entertainment enterprise he has built around himself. And regardless of what you think about his politics, the guy is actually much smarter then I thought he was. If he can manage California as well as he managed his businesses and his entertainment enterprise then you guys won't be so bad off. If I heard correctly he's pro-choice and pro-gay rights.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, but he did support Proposition 187... which denies health care and other stuff to illegal immigrants... which, is bad, considering much of our economy relies on them and their sometimes "low-level" jobs.

So, he pisses off the Republicans with his views of "pro-choice" and "gay rights," but pisses off the Democrats with his support of Prop 187 (which, btw, passed)... he's an interesting guy, I'll give you that.


----------



## Randman (Aug 14, 2003)

How bad can he be? Getting Warren Buffett with him as financial adviser was shrewd. He can finance his own campaign, he's probably the first person to ever get a Kennedy to vote GOP. 



> I just hope it doesn't turn into a Jerry Springer politcal circus.


 Funny thing, is that Springer was a politician till forced out. Cincy mayor or something.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, mayor of Cincinnati.  Same house of tricks as his show, probably. 

If Arnold actually wins this recall election, he better do a damn good job as governator.  If Californians are shortsighted enough to oust our current governor just because of some political problems and put someone else in place who probably can't do anything to help, the guy who steps in had better make sure he fixes our state.

I'm pro-gay rights (I think it's their decision, and no one else's business), anti-abortion (give babies a chance, even if they aren't wanted; they deserve to be given a chance at life with someone who will adopt them), and anti-death penalty (no one should be able to take another's life; it's simply legallized murder).  I think Prop 187 is good and bad.  It's good because it ends the free lunch for illegal immigrants and hopefully encourages them to become legal citizens, but it's bad because it could drive them away.


----------



## habilis (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah, I think abortion is unconscionably disgusting, especially late-term abortion. I mean that has got to be the darkest side of humanity that we think it's OK to kill a growing fetus that can't talk yet and say "please, don't kill me, I want to live and enjoy the world, this is my only chance, my only chance mommy, I want to see the world, don't do it..."  The most sacred thing in life _is_ life, but people have been permitted to look at it as a mistake, and nothing more, it's not a life, it's just a big mistake that I need to flush down the toilet so I can continue my precious selfish life the way I want to. 

Hey, if these people want to kill their own babies, let em do it the old-fashioned way. Don't set up processing facilities to make murder a nice and easy process.

Of course there are rare exceptions - namely rape pregnancy, but it's got to stop, we have to move into the 21st century of accountability and responsibility.
[/abortion_rant]


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

I think the only exception to pro-life should be in the case of danger to the mother.  Even children of rape victims should be given a chance; they still become people!  Going through a full pregnancy is much more healthy for the mother than having an abortion; her body doesn't build all those hormones for nothing, and the likelihood of rejecting a later child is much lower.  I read that after the second abortion, a woman's body will reject a fetus because it's been conditioned to think it unnatural.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 15, 2003)

I got bored the other night and made a Governator poster. I made it before I saw this thread, so I didn't steal the name Governator from this or anything (I was actually pretty shocked when I saw the title of the thread). Anyway, check it out:

http://governator.cjb.net/

PS. This picture does not showcase my full Photoshop skills. Just wanna be clear on that.


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Um...

(response forthcoming)


----------

